# 2018-2019 U13 and U14 DA Schedules Posted



## Bomar (Jul 27, 2018)

There is now a San Diego and LA division.


----------



## Kante (Jul 27, 2018)

Schedules are up and live.


----------



## Box2Box (Jul 27, 2018)

Would have loved to see them keep it as one division


----------



## what_the?? (Jul 27, 2018)

Just another watered down league.


----------



## Zvezdas (Jul 27, 2018)

I actually prefer to keep it separate, no need at u13 to drive from Santa Barbara or SFV to Carlsbad for one match or vice versa.


----------



## PaytoplayinLancaster? (Jul 28, 2018)

Albion, Surf, Murrieta Surf, San Diego Soccer Club, and Strikers in the San Diego division.  TFA, LAFC, Galaxy will reload, and Pateadores will make some noise in the LA division.  Would have more worthwhile to see all of the teams twice once at home and once away.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz (Jul 28, 2018)

Heck yes finally!! I’m tired of driving to San Deigo when I can play a team just as good or better down the street. It was getting out of hand. There’s too many teams in San Deigo and too many Surf teams. Pick one Surf team and call it done.


----------



## 66 GTO (Jul 28, 2018)

PaytoplayinLancaster? said:


> Albion, Surf, Murrieta Surf, San Diego Soccer Club, and Strikers in the San Diego division.  TFA, LAFC, Galaxy will reload, and Pateadores will make some noise in the LA division.  Would have more worthwhile to see all of the teams twice once at home and once away.


Which age group is this comment for?


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz (Jul 28, 2018)

U13 and U14


----------



## PaytoplayinLancaster? (Jul 28, 2018)

66 GTO said:


> Which age group is this comment for?


U13 2006.   Those were the good teams last season and without teams being able to improve their roster by picking up other club’s players much won’t change.


----------



## what_the?? (Aug 7, 2018)

Zvezdas said:


> I actually prefer to keep it separate, no need at u13 to drive from Santa Barbara or SFV to Carlsbad for one match or vice versa.


In theory yes, but for U14 the talent and competion just isn’t there yet. Expansion is too soon IMO.


----------



## Kante (Aug 7, 2018)

Will be interesting to see. The reduced travel is definitely a bonus while both regions are still #1 (LA) and #2 (SD) in the country.

probably best competition in the country, unless folks are willing to travel to Dallas and NYC for games...

based on 2018 Surf Cup results, it looks like Arsenal got better for 2018-19, while Albion and Strikers may have lost a step...

Here's 2017-18 results broken out by LA and SD:


----------



## Box2Box (Aug 7, 2018)

Surf picked up some key players from Albion. That will make them even tougher. Nomads should be much improved as well.


----------



## focomoso (Aug 7, 2018)

Kante said:


> based on 2018 Surf Cup results, it looks like Arsenal got better for 2018-19, while Albion and Strikers may have lost a step...


LA Premier U13 also did well at Surf. Much better than they did in the U12s last year.


----------



## PaytoplayinLancaster? (Aug 7, 2018)

I hope both regions can meet around January for a showcase but not a Futsal event.  There are a lot of talented kids that are working hard year round.  It would be good to see some different competition to break up the monotony of a 10 team league.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 7, 2018)

PaytoplayinLancaster? said:


> I hope both regions can meet around January for a showcase but not a Futsal event.  There are a lot of talented kids that are working hard year round.  It would be good to see some different competition to break up the monotony of a 10 team league.


http://www.ussoccerda.com/2017-2018-da-event-schedule
West: Nov. 2-5, So Cal Sports Complex, Oceanside, CA

Seems like da is cutting back travel, events & games a little bit each year for past 3.

Futsal only at u12 now,  only 1 showcase instead of 3 or none for u15, 20 league games vs 30+ previous years

Playing the NW div in league and out of area teams at the showcases did break things up nicely, playing the same local teams is not the most motivating but cheaper I guess.

Making good use of the breaks in the schedule to find good outside tournaments & comp is key now.  However, those can be expensive also so the better funded clubs will likely take advantage and now Ussda doesn't have to fund those events.


----------



## 66 GTO (Aug 7, 2018)

jpeter said:


> http://www.ussoccerda.com/2017-2018-da-event-schedule
> West: Nov. 2-5, So Cal Sports Complex, Oceanside, CA
> 
> Seems like da is cutting back travel, events & games a little bit each year for past 3.
> ...


very similar to last year events for 06 and 05


----------



## what_the?? (Aug 8, 2018)

Kante said:


> Will be interesting to see. The reduced travel is definitely a bonus while both regions are still #1 (LA) and #2 (SD) in the country.
> 
> probably best competition in the country, unless folks are willing to travel to Dallas and NYC for games...
> 
> ...


Where do you get those rankings?


----------



## Kante (Aug 8, 2018)

youthsocceranking.us and topdrawersoccer.

youthsoccerrankings was solid but the algorithm has been getting janky since it was bought by sportsengine last year. if you eliminate the non-academy clubs from the youthsoccer ranking, it's still fairly accurate/predictive. topdrawersoccer is east coast/midwest biased but useful as a second set of data points.

Short version is that LAFC, LAUFA, and LAG put LA as #1, and SD Surf, Strikers, Albion and LAGSD put SD as #2. The other regions have one or two top teams but aren't as deep as socal, and the top teams from other regions would all lose to LAFC and SD Surf.

Last data point is the showcase results from last year comparing the different groups' performances in showcase tournament play:


----------



## Wez (Aug 8, 2018)

Will be an interesting season, I'm hearing LAG consolidated a lot of big players.


----------



## Box2Box (Aug 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> Will be an interesting season, I'm hearing LAG consolidated a lot of big players.


It’s very difficult to win with smaller players.


----------



## PIRLO (Aug 8, 2018)

PLEASE!!Stupid statement!!


----------



## what_the?? (Aug 8, 2018)

Kante said:


> youthsocceranking.us and topdrawersoccer.
> 
> youthsoccerrankings was solid but the algorithm has been getting janky since it was bought by sportsengine last year. if you eliminate the non-academy clubs from the youthsoccer ranking, it's still fairly accurate/predictive. topdrawersoccer is east coast/midwest biased but useful as a second set of data points.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I do think that this year will see that there has been a lot of player consolidation. I’m afraid some of those teams aren’t going to be as good as past years.


----------



## Kante (Aug 9, 2018)

any idea when the rosters should be posted? curious to see who went where. having said that, this discussion raises a question about clubs' commitment to player development vs player recruitment.


----------



## 66 GTO (Aug 9, 2018)

Kante said:


> any idea when the rosters should be posted? curious to see who went where. having said that, this discussion raises a question about clubs' commitment to player development vs player recruitment.


I think is up to each club 
Some do it earlier and some wait til last minute from what I have experienced 
Arsenal u14 has been posted for about a week


----------



## seuss (Aug 10, 2018)

Kante said:


> any idea when the rosters should be posted? curious to see who went where. having said that, this discussion raises a question about clubs' commitment to player development vs player recruitment.


Zero commitment to development. 
“I want a team that can win.” 
Straight from one of the horses mouths.


----------



## justneededaname (Aug 11, 2018)

seuss said:


> Zero commitment to development.
> “I want a team that can win.”
> Straight from one of the horses mouths.


you must be talking about Surf.


----------



## PIRLO (Aug 12, 2018)

Kante said:


> any idea when the rosters should be posted? curious to see who went where. having said that, this discussion raises a question about clubs' commitment to player development vs player recruitment.


Recruitment and development go hand in hand.


----------



## PIRLO (Aug 12, 2018)

justneededaname said:


> you must be talking about Surf.


Sorry to say...Surf have recruited and developed and in my honest opinion play the most attractive soccer in So Cal(04,05)age group.Lets see!!


----------



## Toe poke (Aug 12, 2018)

PIRLO said:


> Sorry to say...Surf have recruited and developed and in my honest opinion play the most attractive soccer in So Cal(04,05)age group.Lets see!!


Let's see is right!!!
I saw some games at surf cup...


----------



## Kante (Aug 13, 2018)

Wez said:


> Will be an interesting season, I'm hearing LAG consolidated a lot of big players.


LAG's roster is up. Has the max of 20 players. Counting nine new players. looks like they picked up LAUFA's top forward (21 goals), three out of four of LAUFA's starting back line, LAGSD's top forward (17 goals) and best d-back, plus a defender from Norcal who mostly played u14, and then two players who don't have DA histories.

PT is going to be scarce and those LAG  practices will be tough (but maybe not in a good way)


----------



## SoccerisFun (Aug 14, 2018)

Kante said:


> LAG's roster is up. Has the max of 20 players. Counting nine new players. looks like they picked up LAUFA's top forward (21 goals), three out of four of LAUFA's starting back line, LAGSD's top forward (17 goals) and best d-back, plus a defender from Norcal who mostly played u14, and then two players who don't have DA histories.
> 
> PT is going to be scarce and those LAG  practices will be tough (but maybe not in a good way)


Wow, quite a collection of talent they have assembled.  Looks like Surf and Galaxy will be the teams to beat.  Unfortunately, Surf won't have any competition now that they split the regions into SD and LA.


----------



## focomoso (Aug 14, 2018)

SoccerisFun said:


> Wow, quite a collection of talent they have assembled.  Looks like Surf and Galaxy will be the teams to beat.


My money's still on LAFC...


----------



## mahrez (Aug 16, 2018)

As the sole representative from American soccer, our 2005 #LAFC Academy squad got off to a flying start yesterday in the U-13 Concacaf Champions League tournament in Toluca, Mexico. 4-1


----------



## SoccerisFun (Aug 16, 2018)

mahrez said:


> As the sole representative from American soccer, our 2005 #LAFC Academy squad got off to a flying start yesterday in the U-13 Concacaf Champions League tournament in Toluca, Mexico. 4-1


Have you watched the level of competition?  Better teams here in SoCal.


----------



## Box2Box (Aug 16, 2018)

mahrez said:


> As the sole representative from American soccer, our 2005 #LAFC Academy squad got off to a flying start yesterday in the U-13 Concacaf Champions League tournament in Toluca, Mexico. 4-1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this  a mix of 05 & 04?


----------



## focomoso (Aug 16, 2018)

Box2Box said:


> Is this  a mix of 05 & 04?


Yes, according to the rosters, mostly 05 with a couple of 04s and one 06:

BENITEZ LOPEZ, BRYAN BRYAN LOPEZ 06.06.2005 Midfielder USA
BINDON, TYLER TYLER BINDON 27.01.2005 Midfielder USA
CEJA, DIEGO DIEGO CEJA 23.08.2005 Midfielder USA
DUENAS, ERIK ERIK DUENAS 18.10.2004 Defender USA
HERRERA, MARCOS MARCOS HERRERA 14.07.2005 Goalkeeper USA
MORENO, BRYAN BRYAN MORENO 14.04.2005 Midfielder USA
MOYADO, BRYAN BRYAN MOYADO 08.08.2005 Defender USA
PALOMARES, DONOVAN DONOVAN PALOMARES 02.12.2004 Goalkeeper USA
PRESTO, DYLAN DYLAN PRESTO 21.10.2004 Midfielder USA
RAMOS, JERRY JERRY RAMOS 21.08.2005 Forward USA
ROSALES, DIEGO DIEGO ROSALES 01.11.2005 Defender USA
TORRES, IVAN IVAN TORRES 11.02.2005 Defender USA
VERASTEGUI, JR JR VERASTEGUI 19.01.2005 Forward USA
WATKINS, PHOENIX PHOENIX WATKINS 01.01.2005 Midfielder USA
WILBOWO, ADRIAN ADRIAN WILBOWO 17.01.2006 Midfielder USA
WILLCOT, ROBERT ROBERT WILLCOT 23.02.2005 Forward USA


----------



## mahrez (Aug 16, 2018)

15 clubs from mexico, Canada, Costa Rica, El Salvador, Nicaragua, Jamaica, honduras, Trinidad for group play.  
4 group winners+ 4 2nd to the quarters where the competition more interesting.

Compared to league where only a few teams at the top are competitive this is much different &  great learning experience for all.  

Mostly 05' going U14 this 18-19 season with a few 04's & 06's.


----------



## mahrez (Aug 16, 2018)

Sub 15 internacional today
Chivas 4-0 LA Galaxy.

The Ussda has a long way to go , just not good enough prep for teams playing internationaly at a higher level .




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=512187402563441


----------



## True love (Aug 16, 2018)

I don’t think is the ussda soccer, the LA Galaxy is just not good at all, I like how the Chivas players teach the Galaxy how to play good football and not soft soccer lol.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 17, 2018)

True love said:


> I don’t think is the ussda soccer, the LA Galaxy is just not good at all, I like how the Chivas players teach the Galaxy how to play good football and not soft soccer lol.


I dunno did you see the 2nd game Atlanta vs Galaxy.  The coach is screaming all game long on everything, joysticking is no way to treat kids at this age IMO.  The MX treams are like 4wins, 1L so far vs the ussda teams




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=307391816697451


----------



## Kante (Aug 17, 2018)

Kante said:


> Will be interesting to see. The reduced travel is definitely a bonus while both regions are still #1 (LA) and #2 (SD) in the country.
> 
> probably best competition in the country, unless folks are willing to travel to Dallas and NYC for games...
> 
> ...


Just saw that LAFC beat NYCFC 6-1 in the Man City Cup. 

Maybe old news to most, but NYCFC is the #1 team in the Northeast USSDA group, and - assuming the full NYCFC team was present - a pretty good data point about how Socal compares to the Northeast group. And since NYCFC lost 1-2 to Philadelphia Union the #1 team in the Metro group. Don't want to extrapolate too much but also seems like a good data point for how Socal compares to Metro. 

Maybe if LAFC can drop by FC Dallas as a layover on their way back from Concacaf, we could get a comparison with the last question mark group.


----------



## justneededaname (Aug 17, 2018)

mahrez said:


> Sub 15 internacional today
> The Ussda has a long way to go , just not good enough prep for teams playing internationally at a higher level .
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of this blog from a couple of years ago:
http://blog.3four3.com/2016/08/24/xolos-galaxy-u16-possession-soccer-development-environment/


----------



## mahrez (Aug 17, 2018)

justneededaname said:


> Reminds me of this blog from a couple of years ago:
> http://blog.3four3.com/2016/08/24/xolos-galaxy-u16-possession-soccer-development-environment/


No procession does'nt come to mind when watching this one  (most connected passes where only to or w/ the backline / keeper) but at least a better effort from Galaxy however the MX sides are 6-0 so far vs Ussda teams.

Match report didn't mention anything related to procession:
http://subinternacional.ligamx.net/cancha/detallenoticia/26136/primeros-tres-puntos-para-galaxy

1 shot on goal both teams is described as boring soccer & the summary stats say it was basically even with Atlanta making 7 changes to the 4 for LA.


----------



## mahrez (Aug 17, 2018)

justneededaname said:


> Reminds me of this blog from a couple of years ago:
> http://blog.3four3.com/2016/08/24/xolos-galaxy-u16-possession-soccer-development-environment/


Good blog and yeah that posts does still ring ture today just as much or more  as it did two  years ago


----------



## Ilikefutbol (Aug 18, 2018)

focomoso said:


> My money's still on LAFC...


Completely agree.   Not sure how there’s a favorite over LAFC.  +100 goal differential, did they even lose a game last year that didn’t involve PK’s?


----------



## numero15 (Aug 18, 2018)

Ilikefutbol said:


> Completely agree.   Not sure how there’s a favorite over LAFC.  +100 goal differential, did they even lose a game last year that didn’t involve PK’s?


Sure, LAFC is on top. Surf then follows, who by the way only lost 2 games (1 guess who beat them) last year....then I would assume Galaxy and then everyone else. 

Like someone alluded to earlier...there isn't much competition at this age group. The split/expansion of SoCal makes it worse and is very disappointing for this age group. Coaching and training are key development requirements, but a huge factor is competition...competition that is consistent, weekend after weekend. The way it stands now, teams like LAFC are going to win 7-0, 10-0 every game with maybe an occasional tough game. I could easily see them and Surf go undefeated this year...which helps no one.

Again, just disappointed in the DA and the way they have structured this age group in SoCal.


----------



## Zvezdas (Aug 19, 2018)

I am not so much disappointed with the DA, i am disappointed with mls academy teams...I guess for them there is really no need to develop just recruit the best players from their opponents during the off season, others will have to adhere to curriculum and attempt to develop.


----------



## mahrez (Aug 20, 2018)

LAFC moves on to the Concacaf Final vs Juniors Tampico with a 3-0 semi win over Montreal Impact






The 04's have to be later year birthday after Aug 23rd to play.


----------



## mahrez (Aug 22, 2018)

JUNIORS TAMPICO VS LAFC finals for Concacaf u13 starts 10am

https://www.concacaf.com/en/champions-league-under-13s-boys/video/scclu13-juniors-tampico-vs-lafc


----------



## PaytoplayinLancaster? (Aug 22, 2018)

mahrez said:


> JUNIORS TAMPICO VS LAFC finals for Concacaf u13 starts 10am
> 
> https://www.concacaf.com/en/champions-league-under-13s-boys/video/scclu13-juniors-tampico-vs-lafc


Congrats to you guys.  That team is very good and it’s great to see a lot of so Cal teams doing very well against international competition lately.  Hopefully you guys can use your MLS clout, connections, and money to bring international teams for an academy level tournament in Southern California.  The trade off would be that we learn from the best around, and they get a world class vacation and some soccer.


----------



## Wez (Aug 23, 2018)

PaytoplayinLancaster? said:


> Congrats to you guys.  That team is very good and it’s great to see a lot of so Cal teams doing very well against international competition lately.  Hopefully you guys can use your MLS clout, connections, and money to bring international teams for an academy level tournament in Southern California.  The trade off would be that we learn from the best around, and they get a world class vacation and some soccer.


Great idea!


----------



## mahrez (Aug 23, 2018)

PaytoplayinLancaster? said:


> Congrats to you guys.  That team is very good and it’s great to see a lot of so Cal teams doing very well against international competition lately.  Hopefully you guys can use your MLS clout, connections, and money to bring international teams for an academy level tournament in Southern California.  The trade off would be that we learn from the best around, and they get a world class vacation and some soccer.


Thanks first north American team to be SCCLU13 champions, will be honored at the home game soon.

Yes...
LAFC Academy Hosts MLS, Mexican Teams In Friendly Tournament At UCLA
https://www.lafc.com/post/2018/08/23/academy-hosts-mls-mexican-teams-friendly-tournament-ucla

The LAFC Academy is hosting some of the best sides from MLS and Mexico in a friendly tournament Aug. 25-27 on the UCLA campus.


----------



## Kante (Aug 28, 2018)

focomoso said:


> My money's still on LAFC...


Will be interesting to see. LAFC u14 is going with just 16 players in 2018-19, down from 20 in 2017-18, with five players from LAFC 2017-18 going elsewhere (maybe TFA). LAFC looked solid in Concacaf but LA group may offer better some competition.

Here's data on the 2017-18 and 2018-19 rosters. The only theme that sort of stands out is that the players who went elsewhere don't look like they had quite the same commit to defending - check goal allowed #'s below - as the players who stayed. But, these things are relative since LAFC allowed, on average, less than one goal per game. 

The one player that LAFC added played with Ramos at BF310 in 2017-18 before Ramos joined LAFC. Would assume the new player is solid.

By way of quick explanation for the table below, Goals Scored by Team per 70 minutes played by player is the # of goals scored by LAFC when a particular player was on the field divided by the total number of minutes the player played multiplied by 70. Same methodology for Goals Allowed by Team per 70. Very similar to NBA player +/- stat. If there's questions, let me know and I can explain more.


----------



## focomoso (Aug 28, 2018)

Kante said:


> LAFC u14 is going with just 16 players in 2018-19...


Are you sure this is the final roster? I know a lot of clubs are still shuffling players around.


----------



## Kante (Aug 28, 2018)

focomoso said:


> Are you sure this is the final roster? I know a lot of clubs are still shuffling players around.


Fair point. It's been static for about ten days, but, yeah, may still be updated. We'll see. In your experience, should rosters be final by Friday since first game of season will be Saturday?


----------



## BJ18 (Aug 28, 2018)

Kante said:


> Will be interesting to see. LAFC u14 is going with just 16 players in 2018-19, down from 20 in 2017-18, with five players from LAFC 2017-18 going elsewhere (maybe TFA). LAFC looked solid in Concacaf but LA group may offer better some competition.
> 
> Here's data on the 2017-18 and 2018-19 rosters. The only theme that sort of stands out is that the players who went elsewhere don't look like they had quite the same commit to defending - check goal allowed #'s below - as the players who stayed. But, these things are relative since LAFC allowed, on average, less than one goal per game.
> 
> ...


This spreadsheet isn't particularly useful or meaningful , especially since the number of goals scored while you're on the field can be affected by a variety of factors that can't be measured by simple numbers.

Goals against, if you're a defender or goalkeeper is probably more meaningful.


----------



## Kante (Aug 29, 2018)

Agreed that the goals scored can be affected by a variety of factors, including luck. However, when averaged over the season, the goals scored numbers point to something that is likely meaningful. 

Two examples: 
1) LAFC scored 5.9 goals per 70 minutes that Ramos plays, and Ramos himself  scores 2.6 of those goals per 70.  

Could interesting/meaningful to look at team goals per 70 when a player is on field minus player goals per 70 to ID players who contribute to goals scored but don't score goals themselves.  

2) Salazar from 2017-18 LAFC had 6.54 team goals per 70 minutes that he played, but only had .83 player goals directly scored per 70, so he may have been a big indirect contributor - i.e. assists - to LAFC offense in 2017-18.

However, Salazar also had just over 500 minutes across 23 games played, and just one start, despite the 6.54 team goals per 70 number. So LAFC obviously did not see him as core player. To be fair, there's likely lots of reasons for this, including that the team just happened to score more in the situations when Salazar was on the field (eg, for example, maybe he only played against weaker teams). I get that correlation is not causation.

However, a pet peeve of mine is the subjective, often opaque nature of a lot of the "soccer" decision making by teams and coaches. Reminds me of the Moneyball movie where the scouts were talking about baseball players. "He's no good. Got no confidence. Ugly girlfriend."

Figuring out key, meaningful metrics to look at and make broadly visible - other than goals scored per game by individual players which is what is tracked right now - would probably help everybody... players, parents and teams.


----------



## Box2Box (Aug 29, 2018)

focomoso said:


> Are you sure this is the final roster? I know a lot of clubs are still shuffling players around.


Speaking of rosters there are still 4-5 teams without one posted. It’s possible the game reports will post before it.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 29, 2018)

Don't get too caught up in last year's stats, rosters, etc.  Ever season is different players come & go , rise and fall, grow and get better. Time will tell but normally the training & talent will shine through in the long term.

Some will get off to a hot start and others will take a while to gel, in the end I always like to see the progress and how well there doing near the breaks after they played some games.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 29, 2018)

Box2Box said:


> Speaking of rosters there are still 4-5 teams without one posted. It’s possible the game reports will post before it.


Don't' think so rosters have to be in the week they play, Thursday's I recall?


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz (Aug 29, 2018)

It’s meaningless. Especially if the player being substituted in is now playing with his weaker teammates. There’s too many tangibles to make any sense out of this chart. No offense. It’s a very interesting and entertaining chart to look at but it doesn’t provide the whole picture


----------



## focomoso (Aug 29, 2018)

Kante said:


> Fair point. It's been static for about ten days, but, yeah, may still be updated. We'll see. In your experience, should rosters be final by Friday since first game of season will be Saturday?


I'm not sure the rosters are ever final, but if you want to play this Saturday, you need to be on the roster. LAFC and Galaxy may be more stable because they get who they want, but I know many of the other DA teams are still in flux.


----------



## 66 GTO (Aug 31, 2018)

Deviating from topic a bit
But can  anyone confirm that there will be re-entry for u13-15 . 
I have heard there is but not confirmed 
DA had no re-entry past season


----------



## Kante (Aug 31, 2018)

there will be re-entry for u13 and u14, but max of 3 opportunities thru the game to substitute plus another opportunity at half time, not sure on u15


----------



## Box2Box (Aug 31, 2018)

Another big impact for the u14 group is the bio-band. Lots of 05 teams will use multiple 04 players.


----------



## Kante (Aug 31, 2018)

so far, have only noticed the 05 strikers with 04 players. it'll be interesting to see their impact.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Aug 31, 2018)

Kante said:


> there will be re-entry for u13 and u14, but max of 3 opportunities thru the game to substitute plus another opportunity at half time, not sure on u15


Correct. And it’s U13 and U14 only.


----------



## Box2Box (Sep 1, 2018)

Kante said:


> so far, have only noticed the 05 strikers with 04 players. it'll be interesting to see their impact.


There’s a few other teams that have announced it and have already used these players in a friendly.


----------



## Wez (Sep 5, 2018)

Box2Box said:


> Another big impact for the u14 group is the bio-band.


What does this mean?


----------



## Box2Box (Sep 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> What does this mean?


It means an older player (04) can play down in age group (05) if they meet the physical qualifications.


----------



## Wez (Sep 5, 2018)

Box2Box said:


> It means an older player (04) can play down in age group (05) if they meet the physical qualifications.


04 only, no small 03s?


----------



## Box2Box (Sep 5, 2018)

Wez said:


> 04 only, no small 03s?


I think it’s for age groups u14 to u16


----------



## Wez (Sep 5, 2018)

I wonder how receptive the kids playing down are...


----------



## Kante (Apr 17, 2019)

Box2Box said:


> It means an older player (04) can play down in age group (05) if they meet the physical qualifications.


Box2box, favor to ask. Do you know a link that would have the rule/spec on 04s playing down in u14/w/ 05s? have looked thru USSDA rules for 2018-19 and not seeing but definitely remember seeing it written somewhere...


----------



## Box2Box (Apr 17, 2019)

Kante said:


> Box2box, favor to ask. Do you know a link that would have the rule/spec on 04s playing down in u14/w/ 05s? have looked thru USSDA rules for 2018-19 and not seeing but definitely remember seeing it written somewhere...


I’ve never seen it in writing anywhere. It was just something explained to us verbally.


----------



## Kante (Apr 17, 2019)

Box2Box said:


> I’ve never seen it in writing anywhere. It was just something explained to us verbally.


got it.


----------



## mid10 (Apr 17, 2019)

https://www.ussoccer.com/stories/2018/04/05/15/45/20180405-news-us-soccer-introduces-bio-banding-initiative 

BIO-BANDING FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS How ... - US Soccerhttps://www.ussoccer.com/~/media/files/academy/bio-banding-faq-402018.pdf?la...


----------



## socrlvr (Apr 17, 2019)

Kante said:


> Box2box, favor to ask. Do you know a link that would have the rule/spec on 04s playing down in u14/w/ 05s? have looked thru USSDA rules for 2018-19 and not seeing but definitely remember seeing it written somewhere...


Dear Academy Club,


The U.S. Soccer Development Academy is focused on supporting clubs to create the best environments for individual player development. Some players mature and develop on different timelines than other players of the same age and we want to provide these players with the appropriate individual player-specific training and playing environments. Therefore, an age exception will be made for a maximum of four late maturing players (no more than two each, per identified age group). This applies to both the U-15 (2004) and U-16 (2003) age groups for the boys’ DA. This allows those players to play games with the age group one year younger than their birth year to enhance their long-term soccer development.  Each club may identify and submit up to two players from within their club to be designated as late maturing players at the U-15 and U-16 age groups for approval.


For example, in the 2018-19 season:


2 boys players born in 2003 (U-16) may be eligible to play with 2004 (U-15 age group) birth year
2 boys players born in 2004 (U-15) may be eligible to play with 2005 (U-14 age group) birth year
Scientific research shows females mature at an accelerated rate compared to males. Therefore, based on the age groups of the girl’s Academy, the late maturing policy does not apply for girls in the Academy. 



*What is a late maturing player?*


All players go through physical development at different times and rates despite sharing the same birth year.  These development stages are often defined as early, on-time or late maturing.  A late maturing player is someone who has a delayed growth in size, shape and muscle compared to the normal expectations within their birth year.


*What are the characteristics of a late maturing boys player?*



Smaller in childhood & adolescence, enter puberty at about 13-14 years old (early maturing players enter puberty at 10-11)
Slower gains in height, weight, absolute/relative muscle mass during puberty
Higher rates of anxiousness
Potentially socially awkward, submissive and immature in behavior

*Why is it important to identify and support late maturing players in soccer?*


Late maturing players can often be overlooked in soccer and other sports because they may struggle physically to compete within their age group.  Due to late maturing players being smaller in size and having less muscle mass, they are often physically less impressive than other players within youth sports.  However, these players may be potentially your best players and thus we want to ensure the environment allows them to thrive and develop without being suppressed by early maturing, big and strong players.  It is proven that once all players reach adulthood, all physical advantage or disadvantage from maturity are removed.


*How can we assess a player’s maturity status?*



Skeletal hand X-Ray – Completed by medically trained professionals 
Anthropometric (body) measurements – Khamis-Roche method and/or Maturity offset method
Observational player characteristics – small in comparable size & stature, lack of muscle size & definition and Pubertal characteristics – lack of facial hair for boys and/or voice not dropped

*What do clubs need to do?*



Clubs are not required to submit any late developers, but if a club would like to designate late developing players, the club must send a letter to academy@ussoccer.org with the subject: “Late Developers – (CLUB NAME)” no later than 5:00pm CT on Wednesday, August 15th. The email should include both a physical and a technical explanation why the club wants to give the player(s) the opportunity to play down. Please note that these players will still count as a roster spot on their true-age team and may also play with their true-age team at any point throughout the season. This option should be part of a long-term individual player development plan. Therefore, following the August 15th deadline, clubs may not make any changes, additions or replacements to these identified players through the rest of the 2018-19 season for any reason.


We expect clubs to create a well thought out plan for this opportunity and believe with this initiative will provide late developing players a better chance to develop to their full potential.


If you have questions about the initiative, player selection, or individual player development planning please contact academy@ussoccer.org



Thank you,





*U.S. Soccer Development Academy*


----------



## Kante (Apr 17, 2019)

socrlvr said:


> Dear Academy Club,
> 
> 
> The U.S. Soccer Development Academy is focused on supporting clubs to create the best environments for individual player development. Some players mature and develop on different timelines than other players of the same age and we want to provide these players with the appropriate individual player-specific training and playing environments. Therefore, an age exception will be made for a maximum of four late maturing players (no more than two each, per identified age group). This applies to both the U-15 (2004) and U-16 (2003) age groups for the boys’ DA. This allows those players to play games with the age group one year younger than their birth year to enhance their long-term soccer development.  Each club may identify and submit up to two players from within their club to be designated as late maturing players at the U-15 and U-16 age groups for approval.
> ...


socrlvr, you rock.


----------



## Kante (Apr 17, 2019)

socrlvr said:


> Dear Academy Club,
> 
> 
> The U.S. Soccer Development Academy is focused on supporting clubs to create the best environments for individual player development. Some players mature and develop on different timelines than other players of the same age and we want to provide these players with the appropriate individual player-specific training and playing environments. Therefore, an age exception will be made for a maximum of four late maturing players (no more than two each, per identified age group). This applies to both the U-15 (2004) and U-16 (2003) age groups for the boys’ DA. This allows those players to play games with the age group one year younger than their birth year to enhance their long-term soccer development.  Each club may identify and submit up to two players from within their club to be designated as late maturing players at the U-15 and U-16 age groups for approval.
> ...


Do you know when this letter was sent from USSDA?


----------



## RedDevilDad (Apr 17, 2019)

Kante said:


> there will be re-entry for u13 and u14, but max of 3 opportunities thru the game to substitute plus another opportunity at half time, not sure on u15


The U13 group can sub at 3 types of times but have unlimited number of subs and players can re-enter... correct?  That's how I read it.


----------

